

Apps that Track Stolen Smartphones Are Pretty Worthless - rdomanski1
http://thenerfherder.blogspot.com/2013/06/apps-that-track-stolen-smartphones-are.html

======
kvcrawford
Bullshit. Being able to remotely nuke my data when my phone was lost (and
found, but not returned) was an immense load off my mind. I don't care about
the phone, I care about my data.

